# Unitronic tuning



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

Really hoping to reach out to anyone in unitronic for some tweeks and upgrades to existing tune files and hoping to see further development for the ea211 czta engine. I know the only required hardware for stage 2 is a downpipe but what about those who have that and more? Would love to see launch control for m/t cars, maybe an more aggressive map for those with upgraded clutches and so on. 

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

I have the uni Stage 1+ tune for my 1.4. It’s pretty nice. Waiting for warranty to expire and hopefully more reviews before I jump to stage 2 and DP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

Romanov said:


> I have the uni Stage 1+ tune for my 1.4. It’s pretty nice. Waiting for warranty to expire and hopefully more reviews before I jump to stage 2 and DP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive got the stage 2 right now and love it. Just want a little more to got with my clutch and exhaust

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Fatchuckyd said:


> Really hoping to reach out to anyone in unitronic for some tweeks and upgrades to existing tune files and hoping to see further development for the ea211 czta engine. I know the only required hardware for stage 2 is a downpipe but what about those who have that and more? Would love to see launch control for m/t cars, maybe an more aggressive map for those with upgraded clutches and so on.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


I have an auto but I am full bolt on stage 2. They will NOT make a more aggressive map because of reliability. Any of the shelf tuner will do the same. If you want a more aggressive map get a custom tune OR ask Unitronic to personally make you a file. Also keep in mind that our ecu's are "smart" so they can adjust a little bit for better fuel, air flow, air temp, and exhaust scavenging.

I will be posting launch videos on my channel, www.youtube.com/mk6chris whenever the weather gets better over here. 
I already have a bunch of 1.4t videos that you will find helpful too. I will also be making an intake review video and unitronic full bolt on review video. Lots of helpful information on the way! 


Chris


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Romanov said:


> I have the uni Stage 1+ tune for my 1.4. It’s pretty nice. Waiting for warranty to expire and hopefully more reviews before I jump to stage 2 and DP.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll have a review video out shortly, I've been stage 2 for a year and I know people who have been stage 2 for longer. Some with over 100k miles too.


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> I'll have a review video out shortly, I've been stage 2 for a year and I know people who have been stage 2 for longer. Some with over 100k miles too.


Ive got 110k on mine, no problems at all. Im just ready for more lol

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Fatchuckyd said:


> Really hoping to reach out to anyone in unitronic for some tweeks and upgrades to existing tune files and hoping to see further development for the ea211 czta engine. I know the only required hardware for stage 2 is a downpipe but what about those who have that and more? Would love to see launch control for m/t cars, maybe an more aggressive map for those with upgraded clutches and so on.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


Our Stage 2 ECU Performance Software is very thoroughly developed to extract maximum performance, while maintaining complete OEM-like reliability and drivability. It's not possible to make the ECU cals anymore aggressive than they already are, unless you're interested in sacrificing something in the process, for the modifications that you've installed and are required. Feel free to email me at js[at]getunitronic.com if you have any additional questions!


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> I have an auto but I am full bolt on stage 2. They will NOT make a more aggressive map because of reliability. Any of the shelf tuner will do the same. If you want a more aggressive map get a custom tune OR ask Unitronic to personally make you a file. Also keep in mind that our ecu's are "smart" so they can adjust a little bit for better fuel, air flow, air temp, and exhaust scavenging.
> 
> I will be posting launch videos on my channel, www.youtube.com/mk6chris whenever the weather gets better over here.
> I already have a bunch of 1.4t videos that you will find helpful too. I will also be making an intake review video and unitronic full bolt on review video. Lots of helpful information on the way!
> ...


I think your video was what convinced me to get the 1+ tune for my Jetta. I will def check your channel out. Looking forward to videos regarding stage 2 tune! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Mkv_user44 said:


> Any release date for stage 2? @[email protected]





[email protected] said:


> Our Stage 2 ECU Performance Software is very thoroughly developed to extract maximum performance, while maintaining complete OEM-like reliability and drivability. It's not possible to make the ECU cals anymore aggressive than they already are, unless you're interested in sacrificing something in the process, for the modifications that you've installed and are required. Feel free to email me at js[at]getunitronic.com if you have any additional questions!


Soon. Expect results similar to what I have seen


----------



## 019_1.4slow (Apr 4, 2021)

Last Tuesday I flashed the Stage 1 91 octane tune on my 2019 1.4. 
1st....2nd.... holy **** man, didn’t expect that torque!

A few days later, merging onto the freeway I got an error restricting RPM to 1,000 MAX. Almost got rear ended, pulled off to the side, turned off/on and resumed my 50 mile commute.
Emailed unitronic, aside from this issue, zero complaints.

only Other mods are Borla S exhaust, and ECS intake 👍


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

019_1.4slow said:


> Last Tuesday I flashed the Stage 1 91 octane tune on my 2019 1.4.
> 1st....2nd.... holy **** man, didn’t expect that torque!
> 
> A few days later, merging onto the freeway I got an error restricting RPM to 1,000 MAX. Almost got rear ended, pulled off to the side, turned off/on and resumed my 50 mile commute.
> ...


Wow you went into limp mode already ?? I went straight to stage 2 and didn’t experience anything like that. * knock on wood * 

The torque is awesome. I have traction isssues when I try to do a launch . Waiting to burn these tires out and get some real rubber 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 019_1.4slow (Apr 4, 2021)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> Wow you went into limp mode already ?? I went straight to stage 2 and didn’t experience anything like that. * knock on wood *
> 
> The torque is awesome. I have traction isssues when I try to do a launch . Waiting to burn these tires out and get some real rubber
> 
> ...


yeah I was really shocked. Wasn’t doing anything out of the norm. On ramp merge, 5-6 shift at 80 then light throttle and bang limp mode! After work I’m going to check for DTC’s. Only out of norm thing VW did to the car was a fuel pump at 8k miles.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

019_1.4slow said:


> yeah I was really shocked. Wasn’t doing anything out of the norm. On ramp merge, 5-6 shift at 80 then light throttle and bang limp mode! After work I’m going to check for DTC’s. Only out of norm thing VW did to the car was a fuel pump at 8k miles.


fuel pump at 8k? I don't think mines ever been done. I'm at 50k miles. Interesting, let me know what the codes are. Have you had your fuel filter changed?

Also, if you want any help with your 1.4t go check out www.youtube.com/mk6chris 

I just ordered the new turbo inlet/elbow


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Interested in finding out the end result for the 2019 as my wife wants a little more out of her 2020 R-line and hoping maybe unitronic will provide a little more than the jb4 on her car currently.


----------



## 019_1.4slow (Apr 4, 2021)

Branman said:


> Interested in finding out the end result for the 2019 as my wife wants a little more out of her 2020 R-line and hoping maybe unitronic will provide a little more than the jb4 on her car currently.


Unitronic has a new file that came out between my first flash(3/30) and my reflash yesterday. Gave her hell on the way to work no issues! Super, super prompt reply from Unitronic


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

019_1.4slow said:


> Unitronic has a new file that came out between my first flash(3/30) and my reflash yesterday. Gave her hell on the way to work no issues! Super, super prompt reply from Unitronic


That’s good news. Wonder what the issue was and what was updated in the file. John from Uni is checking on the ecu and revision to make sure the tune is indeed available. I was planning on waiting for APR but doesn’t seem like they have any intentions of releasing anytime soon.


----------



## 019_1.4slow (Apr 4, 2021)

I would not hesitate one bit to go with unitronic again. This is my fist vw, I have always had diesel trucks and go fast tuning(ego live, PPEI specifically) and the Customer service from John sold me 100%. As fast of reply’s as my EFI live tunes from Kory’s team.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

019_1.4slow said:


> I would not hesitate one bit to go with unitronic again. This is my fist vw, I have always had diesel trucks and go fast tuning(ego live, PPEI specifically) and the Customer service from John sold me 100%. As fast of reply’s as my EFI live tunes from Kory’s team.


Thanks for sharing that feedback!


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

my thoughts,


----------

